# Moin, ich bin der Neue



## KevinhoBS (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin der Kevin aus dem Raum Braunschweig und mittlerweile 21 Jahre alt, wobei da auch schon wieder ein halbes Jahr rum is 
Nach 2-3 Seasons Pause habe ich mir nun wieder mal ein neues Bike gegönnt und verbringe nun erstmal meine halbe Freizeit damit, mich wieder einzulesen 

Wenn jemand ein paar heisse Tipps bzgl. Bike-Bekleidung hat, kann er/sie sich gerne angesprochen fühlen und hier in den Thread posten. Über eine PM würde ich mich in der Sache natürlich auch sehr freuen 

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Kevin


----------



## kaibaa (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Kevin!

herzlich willkommen. Ich bin noch relativ neu auf dem Sektor. jedoch reicht es, um bestimmt sagen zu können... wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt. In sachen funktionalität geht kaum ein weg an Gore vorbei (meine meinung). bin mittlerweile im hosenbereich von peal-izumi begeistert und jacke fahre ich die next2skin von gore. bei den jetzigen temperaturen ziehe ich noch meine löffler colibri-regenjacke über. mit kurzarm-trikot drunter reicht das auch bei minus sechs grad! 
Einkaufs-tipp und gut zum vergleichen und/oder anprobieren ist die 2-rad abteilung bei karstadt! gut sortiert und alle naselang rabatt-aktionen! (P.S.: Ich bekomme dort keine Provision für Werbung!!!) Falls Du Probs mit deinem Bike hast, es gibt in Schöningen einen Giant-Radladen, der sehr nett ist und auch selber fährt (der chef - nicht der Laden!)  http://www.schliesser-bike.de/. 

Hoffe. ich konnte dir etwas anregungen geben und weiterhelfen.

Gute Fahrt und viel Spaß 
wünscht der Lars ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevinhoBS (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi Lars,

von dem Laden habe ich schon gehört, ist ja auch relativ in der Nähe, da ich in Dettum wohne. Sollte dir als Veltheimer sicherlich auch ein Begriff sein 

Weiterhin gute Fahrt


----------



## captainhowdy (30. Dezember 2007)

hi kev, schön dich wieder zu sehen


----------



## KevinhoBS (30. Dezember 2007)

naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass wir uns nicht mehr gesehen hätten..hehe..
wir sind ja nur nich mehr zusammen mitm bike unterwegs gewesen


----------



## bikerazo (6. Januar 2008)

Moin Braunschweig! 

Ich bin auch neu hier und was das Biken betrifft, will ich jetzt mal richtig durchstarten. Ich weiß noch nicht so genau, für welches Genre ich mich entscheiden werde oder kann. Hängt logischerweise auch vom Bike ab, klar. ;-)
Auf jeden Fall würd ich gerne im Gelände fahren und hier und dort wär auchn Sprung ganz dufte...
Gibt es um BS rum nette Trails, die man befahren könnte? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

SchÖ


----------



## KevinhoBS (6. Januar 2008)

Moin bikerazo!

Aus welcher Ecke Braunschweigs kommst du denn? captainhowdy und ich bewegen und derweil ja überwiegend im Raum Elm/Asse und sind logischerweise auch auf der Suche nach neuen Trails!
Kannst dich ja gerne mal melden!

Mfg Kevin


----------



## bikerazo (6. Januar 2008)

Hi Kevinho!

Bin direkt aus BS und zwar aus der Nähe von Bültenweg, falls Euch das was sagt. Also quasi ziemlich zentral. Ich denke mal, im Elm/Asse kann man schon ganz gut fahren, oder? Man könnte ja mal eine Erkundungstour starten. 

Gruß


----------



## KevinhoBS (6. Januar 2008)

Klar, das lässt sich bestimmt einrichten! Wie siehts eigentlich um BS herum aus? Ecke Mascherode etc., kann man da in den Waldgebieten gut fahren?
Aber wir können ja gerne mal ne Tour starten!

Mfg Kevin


----------



## kaibaa (7. Januar 2008)

hi kevin. ich fahre desöfteren im sommer mit dem bike zur arbeit (von veltheim nach stöckheim) da gibt es den ein-oder-anderen netten weg duch das kleine "mascheroder wäldchen". lässt sich nett fahren. jedenfalls kann man einige straßenpassagen damit umfahren. aber von mascherode aus ist es zum elm auch nicht mehr sehr weit! fährst du einfach "durch die felder" hinter dem wäldchen richtung kreisel (schöppenstedter turm) dann über die herzogsberge (ehemals truppenübungsgelände) durch das ohe-wäldchen und schwupps bist du in veltheim oder hemkenrode also quasi am elm und hast kaum die straßen benutzt!!! ;-) 
was schwebt euch denn so als tour vor (dauer in std und km)?


----------



## KevinhoBS (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

also wie sind bislang schon immer den halben Tag unterwegs gewesen - meistens allerdings genau von der anderen Seite des Elms kommend, also aus Richtung Schöppenstedt/Eitzum.

Aber ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass es dort noch einige Trails gibt, die erkundet werden wollen 

Mfg Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerazo (7. Januar 2008)

Moin Gemeinde! ;-)

Das sind doch schon einige Infos, danke! Ich bin bisher noch nicht viel im Gelände gefahren, nur mal in BS und in einigen Vororten wie Bienrode, Waggum oder Querumer Forst. Deshalb würde ich erstmal mit ner "lockeren" Tour anfangen wollen, was auch immer dieses bedeuten mag. Aber einen halben Tag muss man sicherlich fast immer einplanen, oder? Ob jetzt hinkommen zum Trail oder halt gleich mit Erkundung neuer Wege. Kann also nix genaues über Strecke oder Zeit sagen aber lerne gerne dazu und das auch schnell.

Gruß Martin


----------



## KevinhoBS (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wie gesagt, ich fahre eigentlich immer mit captainhowdy zusammen. Wir können uns aber auch gerne mal kurzschliessen und mal eine gemeinsame Tour planen. Zeit und Ort ist ja sicherlich flexibel.
Ich muss heute erstmal meine Schaltung einstellen lassen und captainhowdy besorgt sich die Woche endlich mal neue Schläuche - dann kann von uns aus eigentlich die Saison auch schon losgehen 

Mfg Kevin


----------



## captainhowdy (9. Januar 2008)

KevinhoBS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie gesagt, ich fahre eigentlich immer mit captainhowdy zusammen. Wir können uns aber auch gerne mal kurzschliessen und mal eine gemeinsame Tour planen. Zeit und Ort ist ja sicherlich flexibel.
> Ich muss heute erstmal meine Schaltung einstellen lassen und captainhowdy besorgt sich die Woche endlich mal neue Schläuche - dann kann von uns aus eigentlich die Saison auch schon losgehen
> ...



alles erledigt, der renner is wieder fit  bin auf jeden fall dabei bei einer tour..

h0wdy


----------



## bikerazo (9. Januar 2008)

Tach!

Ich muss auch noch einige Kleinigkeiten an meinem Rad machen und evtl. machen lassen, hauptsächlich auch Schaltung. Hoffe, dass zwei Kettenblätter mir beim Touren ausreichen werden, hehe...

Also bleiben wir mal aufm Laufenden, denn die Sonne kommt des öfteren heraus. Habt ihr denn eigentlich einen Radfachmann eures Vertrauens??? 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2008)

Ich komme aus Destedt, also auch nahe am Elm fahre viel Elm -> Reitling, Tetzelstein und so die Richtung würde sich ja mal lohnen in naher Zukunft ne tour zu machen


----------



## KevinhoBS (10. Januar 2008)

Ja, wir können gerne mal die ein oder andere Tour starten. Wer weiß - vielleicht entwickelt sich daraus ja eine feste Bike-Gemeinschaft.
Ich hätte jedenfalls nicht gedacht, dass sich in so kurzer Zeit relativ viele Leute hier aus unserer Ecke zu Wort melden 

Mfg Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (10. Januar 2008)

was macht ihr am samstag "früh" wenn das wetter nicht gerade alles runterwirft, was es hat? oder hat jemand von euch lust und/oder erfahrung auf eine nachtfahrt?
reitling - tetzelstein find ich gut. leider sind dort einige nette wege zur zeit den waldfahrzeugen zum opfer gefallen und andere "nette" stellen sind doch etwas "slippery when wet". ;-) Aber generell bin ich nicht abgeneigt mitzutouren!!!

Grüße aus Veltheim! 
Lars


----------



## KevinhoBS (10. Januar 2008)

Grundsätzlich hört sich Samstag ganz gut bei mir an! Können ja einfach hier im Thread in Kontakt bleiben..vielleicht finden sich da ja noch andere.

Zum Thema Nachtfahrt: Ähm..also Licht hat mein Fahrrad nicht


----------



## kaibaa (10. Januar 2008)

da es komischer weise im winter etwas früher dunkel wird (kurz nach feierabend) habe mir mal licht zugelegt (sigma evo + evo-x). habe ich mal getestet und ist schon ganz ok. doch leuchtet es nur dort, wo der lenker hinzeigt... also denke ich, sollte man sich noch was (kerze? oder led-lampe) an den kopf (besser helm) kleben, schnallen oder tapen oder so. aber ist nen komisches gefühl, wenn man alleine im elm unterwegs ist und es reflektieren dich irgendwelche augen im wald an. ;-) 
wie gesagt: nen nightride -so richtig- hatte ich noch nicht. ist bestimmt lustig in einer kleinen gruppe.

spontan-entscheid am samstag früh so gegen acht/halb neun? bis sich dann alles gesammelt hat ist es bestimmt halb zehn oder zehn. wie wärs? aber ich denke so ungefär gegen zehn sollten wir schon starten. außer es gallert in strömen! (call me weichei!)


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

hmm, also ich würde ja gerne bin aber die letzten 8 Wochen wegen Arbeit und Gesundheit nicht einmal gefahren.  Falle bestimmt um wenn ich aufsteige bzw. nach 25km ist schluss oder so...

Edit: wenn dir das nicht zu wenig ist ~25km wäre ich aber im grunde dabei, wenns nicht gerade katzen regnet...


----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Januar 2008)

Das sollte ja nicht das Problem sein, oder? Ich mein, ich hab quasi die letzten 2-3 Saisons komplett aussetzen müssen..ich bin bei weitem auch noch nicht in Form!
Zumal man irgendwann mit der Saisonvorbereitung anfangen muss 

Mfg Kevin


----------



## kaibaa (11. Januar 2008)

wegen mir ist das ok! langsam angehen lassen. habe erst letztes jahr angefangen, nach 10 jahren extrem-couching! wem es nicht reicht, der kann das ganze ja nochmal fahren oder so. kommt ja auch etwas auf die strecke an (steigungen etc). habe mal bei wetter.com geguckt... gegen mittag könnte es "feucht" werden. wie wärs... früher vogel fängt den wurm (regenjacke einpacken).
@shOrt: bist du etwas ortskundig im elm? hattest du letztes jahr sowas wie eine hausstrecke?
hat jemand eine treffpunkt-idee? sportplatz Lucklum? schwimmbad hemkenrode? oder so?


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> spontan-entscheid am samstag früh so gegen acht/halb neun? bis sich dann alles gesammelt hat ist es bestimmt halb zehn oder zehn. wie wärs? aber ich denke so ungefär gegen zehn sollten wir schon starten. außer es gallert in strömen! (call me weichei!)



hmm eigentlich wäre dann Veltheim kein schlechter Ausgangspunkt oder?

Von da vielleicht richtung altes Kalkwerk den langen Weg hoch auf den Reitling -> Reitlingstal -> Tetzelstein(gr. Tetzelsteinrunde ca. 5km) -> Amplebender Berg runter (call me weichei!) am Waldrand über Evessen zurück ~25km is aber nur ne Idee bin für neue Wege gerne zu haben


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

bin einiges im Elm gefahren über dsa Jahr als Grundroute könnte man hierrüber nachdenken: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1543463 oben am Tetzelstein angekommen kann man noch je nach lust 5km Tetzelsteinrund ranhängen is schön zu fahrender Waldweg bzw. auf dem Rückweg wiedre am Kalkwerk rein und über den Elm in Destedt oder Abbenrode runter und zurück zum Freibad/Veltheim so könnte man je nach Lust/Wetter etc. zwischen 20 und 30 km was basteln...die wege kenne ich recht gut.


----------



## kaibaa (11. Januar 2008)

hihi - für mich ist veltheim natürlich ein guter ausgangspunkt! ;-) können uns auch gerne dort treffen! 
btw: generell doch ganz nett! und wem es bis erkerode noch zu lasch war, der kann noch nen abstecher aufs eilumer horn machen. ist das stück vom tetzelstein (amplebener berg) zum elmrand hin straße?


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> hihi - für mich ist veltheim natürlich ein guter ausgangspunkt! ;-) können uns auch gerne dort treffen!
> btw: generell doch ganz nett! und wem es bis erkerode noch zu lasch war, der kann noch nen abstecher aufs eilumer horn machen. ist das stück vom tetzelstein (amplebener berg) zum elmrand hin straße?



Ja ich glaube der Weg im Wald ist unfahrbar der ist schon immer normal recht matschig...also Tetzelstein bis Waldrand wäre Straße aber da ist meist nix los also ein Auto hat mich da in den letzten 25 runden nicht überholt oder ist mir auch nicht begegnet...

Wenn wir am Freibad starten könnte man noch oben übern Berg hinter Hemkenrode und einen Trail bis zum Hauptweg zum Reitling fahren...

Kann man ja recht spontant entscheiden...gg frühes aufstehen habe ich nichts  hell sollte es aber schon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (11. Januar 2008)

berg hinter hemkenrode? hört sich interessant an. kenn ich noch nicht - glaub ich. btw morgen ist um 8:24 Uhr sonnenaufgang!
Ich bin sonst meist über lucklum - erkerode - reitlingstal - tetzelstein - dann vom tetzelstein runter nach lutterspring - auf der anderen straßenseite wieder hoch über den hainholz - drachenberg - burgberg - elmwarte - kalkwerk getourt. 
aber ich schätze mal tetzelstein richtung lutterspring ist landunter!
wegen mir gegen halb neun am schwimmbad hemkenrode. wer aus bs oder so kommt hat da jede menge parkplatz (falls das auto mitgebracht wird)!
dann können wir ja losradeln und unterwegs feststellen, dass wir uns verfahren haben. ;-)
wollen wir die zeit schon mal festhalten? oder um 9? 
dann würde ich sagen: wer mit will hand heben oder dort sein!


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

9:00 am Schwimbad wäre für mich OK. Wetter sieht OK aus...bischn windig aber das passt schon. 

Vom Tetzel in Richtung Lutter is meist matschig und immo warscheinlich schlamschlacht ^^

Für Notfälle PN ich dir noch ne Handynummer von mir bzw. Festnetz


----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Januar 2008)

Sportplatz Lucklum hört sich für mich persönlich super an..von Dettum aus habe ich ja sowieso schon n kleinen Weg zum Elm..


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

KevinhoBS schrieb:


> Sportplatz Lucklum hört sich für mich persönlich super an..von Dettum aus habe ich ja sowieso schon n kleinen Weg zum Elm..



Das neben der Tennis-Analge oder?  mir ist es eins wo wir uns treffen...


----------



## kaibaa (11. Januar 2008)

von mir aus auch lucklum! 
der sportplatz ist rechts ortsausgang richtung erkerode.


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

Dann 9Uhr Lucklum Sportplatz. Ich mach einfach mal die Ansage...


----------



## bikerazo (11. Januar 2008)

Da schmieden doch einige schon ordentlich Pläne...find ich gut. Ich werde dieses WE nicht mit können und mein Bike ist auch noch net fit aber ich lese sehr gerne euren Bericht hier. ;-)

Ihr Lümmel seid ja alle aus derselben Ecke, scheint mir....hoffe, dass es auch andere Treffpunkte nähe BS geben wird. 

Also FULL SPEED AHEAD! ! !

Salu

Martin

P.S.: Habt ihr eigentlich alle Fully`s? Ich`nen Hardtail....


----------



## kaibaa (11. Januar 2008)

ich fahr auch nen hardtail! (noch)



und außerdem bin ich über 30! 
also bitte... hoffe ihr seid morgen nicht auf streckenrekord-jagd! ;-)


----------



## bikerazo (11. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch 30 also bitte! 

Also Hardtail zum rum touren müßte doch auch gehen, wa? Wenn ich hinten beinen Albert auf 3 Bar bekomme, dämpft der bestimmt auch a bit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Januar 2008)

Morgen also 9 Uhr. Sportplatz Lucklum - alles klar!

Zum Thema Bike: Klickt doch einfach mal auf "Fotos" unter meinem Username, dann seht ihr meinen Carbon-Flitzer 

Mfg Kevin


----------



## bikerazo (11. Januar 2008)

Sieht ja schnucki aus dein Bike! Verdammt...sehr gute Farbauswahl, dunkelgrün, wa? Habe ich selbst lackiert und sieht deinem Grün sehr ähnlich! ;-)

Und schwarze aufkleber habe ich auch...HÖLLE! :-D

Also denn...lasst es krachen!

Martin


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

sehr geiles bike!


----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Januar 2008)

Bis auf die DMR V8 Pedale is da eigentlich nichts grünes/olivgrünes dran hehe..
Is einfach ein Carbon Rahmen von Giant mit den standardmäßigen Giant-Vinyls

Mfg Kevin


----------



## bikerazo (11. Januar 2008)

Sieht wie dunkelgrün aus....Was heißt denn "einfach Carbon"? Hat Carbon ne eigene Farbe, hehe? Oder wie? 

Aber schon geil die Maschine...


----------



## kaibaa (11. Januar 2008)

Doch - sehr schick!

@bikerazo: ich habe mein canyon erst seit letztem jahr. klar kann man damit auch touren! fahre zwischen 3 und 3,5 bar. habe zwar nen racing ralph (serie) hinten drauf, doch werde wohl bald dem vorderrad angleichen und den nobby nic vorne wie hinten fahren. gerade bei dem matsch wäre etwas mehr grip hinten doch angebrachter, als wenig rollwiederstand.

also man "kann" auch mit nem komplett ungefederten bike rumfahren... 
auch im elm... doch mit federung ist es aber netter. vielleicht kommt nächstes jahr ein fully ins haus. liebäugle schon mit nem nerve AM 7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Januar 2008)

Naja..was heisst ne eigene Farbe. Carbon hat einfach eine schöne Oberflächenstruktur und wird eigentlich recht selten überlackiert 

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## bikerazo (11. Januar 2008)

Ja, die Struktur ist klaro...aber ich find ins grüne abschweifend die Farbe! ...aber kein dunkelgrün, nein! 

@kaibaa: Danke für die Infos. 2,25er Alberts müssen mir erstmal reichen, denn der nächste Ausritt kommt bestimmt. 

Also viel Erfolg morgen. Vielleicht gibts ja auch einige Fotos?!

Schö...


----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Januar 2008)

Solangs keine Fotos direkt nachm Aufstehen gibt hehe 
Also meine definitive Zusage kommt jetzt: Morgen 9 Uhr, Sportplatz Lucklum


----------



## sh0rt (11. Januar 2008)

ich auch.


----------



## kaibaa (12. Januar 2008)

ich auch :-D

Guten Morgäähn! Aufsteh'n!!!! los gehts!
oh.. ich sollte noch etwas essen!
- bis gleich! -


----------



## KevinhoBS (12. Januar 2008)

ich haette nicht um 8:15 losfahren sollen...naja, die halbe Stunde Wartezeit ist Dank iPhone ja nicht soooo lang hehe 

Mfg kevin


----------



## kaibaa (12. Januar 2008)

du hast nen iPhone???  COOOOL! mal gut, dass du das nicht früher gesagt hast... (bin doch ein anhänger der randgruppe von herrn jobs) hab nur deinen iPOD gesehen.


----------



## KevinhoBS (12. Januar 2008)

Bei der nächsten Tour kannste es dir ja gerne mal anschauen. Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber auch ein großer Apple-Freund - zu dumm nur, dass ich für ein Macbook mit ungefähr den selben Komponenten wie mein aktuelles Notebook (mit Win Vista) ungefähr das doppelte bezahlen darf. Da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei Windows


----------



## sh0rt (12. Januar 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> du hast nen iPhone???  COOOOL! mal gut, dass du das nicht früher gesagt hast... (bin doch ein anhänger der randgruppe von herrn jobs) hab nur deinen iPOD gesehen.




Wohl auch etwas Jobbedingt oder? Aber da hab ich doch den Apfel auf der Gabel richtig gesehen 

war sehr lustig, hatte gut spaß.

Hier mal die Tour: http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/2470/tour12108my0.jpg


----------



## KevinhoBS (12. Januar 2008)

Naja, was heisst jobbedingt? Also ja...ich oute mich..ich bin beim Magenta Riesen aus Bonn beschäftigt 
Aber das Schlimme ist, dass ich auf Grund dieser kleinen Apple-Unterhaltung schon am Überlegen bin, mir wirklich ein Macbook Pro zu kaufen 
Sind ja schon verdammt cool die Dinger..aber leider auch verdammt teuer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (12. Januar 2008)

ganz ehrlich: wenn man damit beruflich nicht am hut hat... hmmm... es gibt weniger gründe dafür, als dagegen (für den privaten sektor).
Außnahme: wenn man total unbefangen rangeht, und mit PCs noch nie etwas gemacht hat ist das Mac-OS die einfachere lösung. 
Dafür spricht das Design, Vierenlosigkeit (bis jetzt noch), naja ich finds chic und weiß um die vorteile im prepress.
dagegen spricht: wenn man spielen will: es gibt nicht so viele games für den mac, wie für den PC. Es gibt mehr Programme für WIN (inkl Navi-Anbindung). 

Ach so die Intel-Macs sind sehr cool - da läuft beides drauf und es ist ein richtiges WIN und kein virtuelles mehr. aber aufgepasst... ich weiß nicht, ob grafikkarten in den books oder imacs dann nich doch evtl noch die ein oder andere anwendung ausbremsen könntnen. 
Aber das gehört in ein anderes forum! ;-)


----------



## KevinhoBS (13. Januar 2008)

Ja, mag sein. Aber letztendlich sind Macs interessante Geräte. Aber wie du schon sagtest..das gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread


----------



## sh0rt (14. Januar 2008)

Um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen  Bilder? 

Gestern war ja sau tolles Wetter, zwar etwas frischer aber super schön.


----------



## kaibaa (14. Januar 2008)

Oh ja...da war noch was... die meisten der wenigen bilder sind eh verwackelt. aber ich werde die 2-3 pix nachher mal uppen! lag gestern flach... magen?!? was auch immer. schade - soo schönes wetter!


----------



## bikerazo (14. Januar 2008)

Ja...uppen wäre dufte! ;-) War ne gute Strecke, die ihr gefahren seid. Wie viele Kilometer samt?


----------



## kaibaa (14. Januar 2008)

endlich geuppt...
http://www.iceberry.de/laaz/schnupper-samstach....html

@shOrt:
www.iceberry.de/laaz/VoBaArenaA2_18-08-07.kmz
und dazu: www.iceberry.de/laaz/a2.pdf

Eine Tour in Eigenregie (entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn):
www.iceberry.de/laaz/Harztour17-07-07.kmz

so, nu habts ihr ersmoi woas zum guckn, buam! ;-)


----------



## kaibaa (14. Januar 2008)

einen hab ich noch um das nebenthema ohne worte zu schließen! ;-)
http://www.iceberry.de/bildas/PICT8277.JPG


----------



## sh0rt (14. Januar 2008)

Danke, oh man das gibs ja net ich glaub die 2kg von weihnachten sind bei mir komplett im Gesicht gelandet ^^

Naja is ja noch etwas Zeit bis es warm wird ^^


----------



## kaibaa (14. Januar 2008)

Loool... :-D

Das ist wie mit der eigenen Stimme, die man auf nem Anrufbeantworter hört. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevinhoBS (15. Januar 2008)

ahh, da isser ja, der apfel


----------



## sh0rt (8. Februar 2008)

hmm, is ja uach schon wieder 3 Wochen her, war letztes Wochende an beiden Tagen unterwegs und naja das kommende Wochenende wird wohl ganz nett!!! 

Ich will ne gemütlich Runde am Samstag fahren...umfang ca. wie beim letzten mal...Destedtergrund, Reitling, Reitlingstal, Tetzelstein und über erkerode wieder zurück oder sowas in der ecke... ~30 vielleicht hat ja wer auf ne einfach einfahr Runde lust...bin auch für andere Vorschläge und oder Wege offen...

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1609313 wäre so ne idee


----------



## KevinhoBS (8. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich wäre sofort dabei..müsste ich nicht arbeiten


----------



## kaibaa (11. Februar 2008)

nutzt das wetter!!! mich hats voll vergrippt!!! :-(
endlich mal wieder ein endgeiles WE und ich mit rotz und fieber ins sofa gedrückt! na warte, murphy - wenn ich dich erwische!! >:-(=


----------



## KevinhoBS (11. Februar 2008)

na, dann wünsch ich mal gute besserung! wir könnten ja mal gaaaanz vorsichtig n termin für ne weitere gemeinsame tour ausmachen?


----------



## sh0rt (11. Februar 2008)

Och Mensch, Murphy war auch die Sau die heute meine Entwicklungsumgebung beim Speichern hat abranzen lassen 
GUTE BESSERUNG!

also ich habe samstag - sonntag - heute das wetter genutzt teilweise sind auch die trails im elm schon wieder gut befahrbar..irgend ein nasenbär aka fussgänger kam auf die idee dicke ässte auf den trail zu schaffen unterhalb der Reitlingsbefestigung(Krimmelburg) war kein spaß  

Sogar das rad bleibt wieder sauber ca. vor 1 Stunde im Reitlingstal kurz vor Sonnenuntergang  







Ich bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben...habe wohl Freitag urlaub...die 8 Tage rest müssen ja weg.

Also schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (16. Februar 2008)

Heute 45km bei dem schönen wetter durch die gegend geradelt...Eilumerhorn, tetzelstein, reitlingstal, reitling und so gezeugs...wir müssen demnaechst mal wieder los :/


----------



## kaibaa (17. Februar 2008)

Huii... nu biste doch noch hochgeradelt.
Ich werde mich wohl ab nächster Woche so langsam erstmal wieder fit machen müssen. :-( 
Und? Ist dort denn ein buch? Haste Dich verewigt?

Bis bald dann mal!


----------



## sh0rt (17. Februar 2008)

jap bücher der letzten 3 Jahre sind drin, natürlich verewigt


----------



## sh0rt (21. Februar 2008)

Samstag wer lust? Selber start zum Eilumerhorn, rüber amblebener Berg rauf, durchn wald ins reitlingstal, wieder rauf auf den Reitling und dann noch etwas auf abwegen nach Destedt und zurück zum start?


----------



## kaibaa (22. Februar 2008)

weiß noch nicht so recht, ob ich wieder fit bin... ist z.Zt ein Auf-und-ab. Scheinst ja richtig gas zu geben!?! Jetzt muss ich wohl mal ordentlich was tun, um weiter mitzuhalten, was?! ;-)

Bin schon langsam gefrustet - fast 3 Wochen nullkommanullundnix gemacht!
und dabei noch 4 kg abgenommen - nicht gut! Bin gerade dabei die verlorenen pfunde wieder zu finden!

Welche Uhrzeit schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## sh0rt (22. Februar 2008)

och keine Ahnung, nicht zu früh aber bin da sehr flexibel 

Alternativ, könnten wir auch den Sonntag ins Auge fassen. Aber Sonntag wird es schöner mit bis zu 12°, dann is auch noch ein Tag mehr zum erholen da.


----------



## feeelix (20. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Ich habe diesen Thread gefunden, weil ich - sogar bei google - nach Hemkenrode und trail gesucht habe.

Short, bist Du die Strecke ...



sh0rt schrieb:


> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1609313 wäre so ne idee



... gefahren?

Besonders geht's mir um den Nord-Süd-Abschnitt zwischen 23 und 24. Den habe ich nämlich gestern "entdeckt". Nur die südlichsten ca. 50 bis 80 Meter sind gerade äußerst von Rückefahrzeugen versaut. Aber das intakte Trailstück ist ja genial! Ebenso von 24 in Richtung 25. Richtig schön.

Mein Ziel war, ohne Benutzung von Straßen von BS in den Elm zu kommen (20 bis 22 in Deiner Karte ginge also gar nicht). Dazu brauchte ich 'ne Verbindung von Hemkenrode in Richtung Dettumer Grund, die ich somit ja gefunden habe. Und von dem Weg, der nördlich parallel zum Dettumer Grund verläuft, hinunter zum Dettumer Grund habe ich auch schon drei Querungen gefunden. Davon geht mindestens eine auch, aber so richtig knackig, bergan zu fahren.

Fazit: Fahrt Ihr noch? Wann das nächste Mal?

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (20. Mai 2008)

Sau oft letztes Jahr immer so als Anfang gefahren weil ich aus Destedt komme. Dieses Jahr noch nicht wirklich..bin mal andere Ecken gefahren. Gibt ja noch andere kleine "geheimtips" an anderen Ecken 

Also ich in der Regel 3 - 4 mal die Woche und habe auch gerade die Tage kaibaa geschnackt das wir mal wieder ne Tour/Feierabend Runde starten. Wenns nachher keine Katzen, Rinder oder Hunde regnet wollte ich heute auch fahren so ~16:00 - 16:30 los für 1.5 - 2Stündchen.


----------



## feeelix (20. Mai 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> heute auch fahren so ~16:00 - 16:30 los für 1.5 - 2Stündchen.


Morgen (Mittwoch) wollte ich wieder. Müsste aber schon um 16 Uhr wieder zurück sein.

Donnerstag? Samstag?

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (21. Mai 2008)

Heut fahre ich sicher auch, aber nicht vor 16:30 los.
Samstag klingt aber gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (21. Mai 2008)

Damned!!! - Mein WE ist schon verplant! :-(

Bin heute mit dem Rad atWork.
falls ich zeit habe, kann ich ja über Destedt radln...
ich klär das mal!

@feeelix: hassu spätschicht?
bei mir ist erst um 15.30 Uhr FA... :-/


----------



## sh0rt (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich werd ne klene Runde nachher radeln gehen...~16:30 los...


----------



## feeelix (21. Mai 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> @feeelix: hassu spätschicht?
> bei mir ist erst um 15.30 Uhr FA... :-/


Ich bin derzeit "between two jobs". 

Mangels Muße werde ich jetzt meine Hausrunde abdüsen. Die ist etwas kürzer als wenn ich den Elm einbeziehe. Und ich verliere keine Zeit in Sackgassen. 

Morgen (Donnerstag) habe ich um 18 Uhr 'nen Termin. Könnte davor.

Bis bald!

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (21. Mai 2008)

Viel Spaß bei der Hausrunde.

Ich bin gestern auch meine "neue" Hausrunde gefahren...fahre die nun schon ein paar Wochen ganz gerne. Destedt -> Reitlingstal Pumpstation rauf zum "Gipfel"-Kreus -> runter -> Amplebener Berg wieder hoch(im Wald) -> Tetzelstein -> nach Königslutter und wieder heim. Ist ne schöne Runde macht richtig spaß und meist mit relativ weniger Fußgängern...


----------



## kaibaa (21. Mai 2008)

Hey shOrt,

meinst du das EilumerHorn auf der Rückseite runter?
Wo es "etwas" rutschig wird wenn es nass ist? ;-)

Würde gern ein stückchen mitkommen. Von wo in D-stedt fähste denn los?
Schule? BioBäcker? hmm... was kenn ich noch?...


----------



## kaibaa (21. Mai 2008)

@feeelix:
Wo geht denn die Hausrunde lang?
*neugierigbin*


----------



## sh0rt (21. Mai 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> Hey shOrt,
> 
> meinst du das EilumerHorn auf der Rückseite runter?
> Wo es "etwas" rutschig wird wenn es nass ist? ;-)
> ...



Hey, ja wie du magst...so gg 16:30 wäre ich dann bei der Schule? Aber am besten auf der "Vorderseite", also Ohestr. (erste straße in Destedt rechts hoch von man vom Hemkenrode aus kommt)

Wäre das für dich OK? oder lieber was früher oder später?


----------



## kaibaa (21. Mai 2008)

16:30 sollte ich schaffen, wenn ich auf die nette Waldstrecke in Mascherode verzichte... :-(
Obwohl... ich versuchs!
starte du um 16:30 Uhr - ich bin da oder nicht! 
Fahre dann über die Herzogsberge - Cremlingen - Schulenrode - D'stedt!
;-)


----------



## sh0rt (21. Mai 2008)

Hey wir können auch gerne 16:45 oder 17:00 machen?  Kein Problem für mich!

Naja ansonsten bis 16:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (21. Mai 2008)

mache jetzt FA.

halb fünf ist ok - müsste eh gegen 18 uhr @home sein.
also bis gleich 

cu!


----------



## sh0rt (23. Mai 2008)

und feeeeeeelix wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## feeelix (24. Mai 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> und feeeeeeelix wie siehts morgen aus?


Schlecht. Verdammt.

Meine Freundin hatte gestern Geburtstag. Habe einen fetten Jeep ausgeliehen, und jetzt geht's damit - ohne Rad, mit Hund - an 'nen Badesee im Harz oder so. Morgen haben wir die Karre auch noch. Theoretisch Könnte ich am frühen Sonntagmorgen um 10 Uhr (Freundin und Hund sind zur Hundeschule), aber das ist nicht meine Zeit.

Montag?!

Grüße!

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (25. Mai 2008)

Nette aktion  war sicher klasse bei dem schönen Wetter!

Morgen weiss ich erst im laufe des Tage, wenn gg 16:30 los.

btw. kaiba auf deine Frage von der Tour...ja es gibt shcon zecken..nr1 dieses jahr für mich!


----------



## feeelix (26. Mai 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Morgen weiss ich erst im laufe des Tage, wenn gg 16:30 los.


Ich pack's heute nicht. Morgen früh wichtiger Termin.

Aber z. B. morgen Nachmittag dann super gern.

Grüße!

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (26. Mai 2008)

Wenns nicht regnet  da bin ich etwas weich...also wenns katzen und hunde regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (27. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub, es regnet nicht. 

Ziehe mich jetzt um und radele dann Richtung Elm. Über Klein Veltheim nach Hemkenrode und dann meinen bisherigen Wegentdeckungen nach. Ich PNe Dir, Sh0rt, gleich meine Handynummer. Könnte ja eventuell zeitlich hinkommen.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (28. Mai 2008)

sofern sich das wetter haellt werde ich so nachher los...einmal Tetzelstein -> Lutter und so...kleine ~25km


----------



## feeelix (29. Mai 2008)

Einen Tag Pause gönne ich mir meist. Man hat ja auch noch Anderes im Kalender. So wäre mir eher morgen (Donnerstag) nach einem Ausritt.

Danach könnte ich, weil übers Wochenende Besuch da ist, erst wieder Montag oder Dienstag.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (29. Mai 2008)

hmm,

ja ich würde heute auch gerne fahren aber gestern hat mein Dämpfer hinten argh gemuckt, den muss ich wohl heute mal öffnen und neu fetten und naja wenn ich dabei bin könnte eh das gesamte Rad mal wieder gepflegt werden...und dann wird das nix vor 6 und dann lohnt es nicht.

Vielleicht kann ich was früher gehen...dann würde ich es vorher schaffen. Keine Ahnung


----------



## kaibaa (30. Mai 2008)

@shOrt:
kannste meins gleich mal mitmachen! ;-)

Ist doch arg viel Wald- und vor allem Feldwegstaub dran. 
Muss ich wohl heute abend auch mal ran!

(seit 3 Tagen muss ich auf Toilette - ich komm einfach nicht dazu!) ;-)

Habe überlegt, am Sonntag mit den elm-bikern zu starten aber die runde wesentlich zu verkürzen. Machste mit? kannst ja auch die ganze Runde mitfahren. Ich klink mich dann aus! 
Am Sonntag sind die Großeltern bei uns zum Kinder-Geburtstag. :-/


----------



## sh0rt (30. Mai 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> @shOrt:
> Habe überlegt, am Sonntag mit den elm-bikern zu starten aber die runde wesentlich zu verkürzen. Machste mit? kannst ja auch die ganze Runde mitfahren. Ich klink mich dann aus!
> Am Sonntag sind die Großeltern bei uns zum Kinder-Geburtstag. :-/



Klingt gut! 

Nachher mal testen ob der dämpfer nun ruhig ist und wieder laeuft wie "geschmiert"


----------



## feeelix (3. Juni 2008)

Und?

Alles wie geschmiert?

Wie wäre es *HEUTE*?

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juni 2008)

*HEUTE* klingt nicht so schlecht.

Sofern wir bis zum frühen Abend von den Gewittern verschont bleiben wäre ich an einer kleinen Runde ~25km schon interresiert. Nach den >70km vom Sonntag habe ich auch wieder vertrauen in den Dämpfer.

Wann würdest denn wollen? Ich könnte wohl so ab ~16:30 - 17:00


----------



## feeelix (3. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> *HEUTE* klingt nicht so schlecht.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wann würdest denn wollen? Ich könnte wohl so ab ~16:30 - 17:00


Dann will ich, wann Du kannst. Ich komme ja per Rad aus BS.´

Wo treffen? Destedt oder Hemkenrode. Sag Du.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juni 2008)

hmm also ich würde mal sagen so um 16:30 Destedt Hier,  der Wendehammer an der Wasserfurche wenn du aus dem Elm kommst passig. 

Würde gerne zwei Trails anfahren(Nähe Eilumerhorn und Reitling) die ziemlich neu für mich sind. Ka ob wir straßen 100% meiden können...aber du kennst ja mittel und wege 

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (3. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> hmm also ich würde mal sagen so um 16:30 Destedt, der Wendehammer an der Wasserfurche


Ok!



sh0rt schrieb:


> ... wenn du aus dem Elm kommst ...


Komme aber nicht aus dem Elm, sondern von Hemkenrode nach Destedt. Aber ich finde den Treffpunkt. Sonst haben wir ja auch die Handynummern.

Mach mich dann mal langsam fertig. Habe ja noch 'ne Anfahrt bis dahin.



Felix


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juni 2008)

Schicke Tour gefahren, ich hoffe der Felix kommt noch vor dem Gewitter des Todes nach Hause...war echt lustig, sollten wir wiederholen vielleicht findet der Laaaaaz ja auch zeit demnaechst


----------



## feeelix (3. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Schicke Tour gefahren, ich hoffe der Felix kommt noch vor dem Gewitter des Todes nach Hause...war echt lustig, sollten wir wiederholen vielleicht findet der Laaaaaz ja auch zeit demnaechst


Bin trocken nach hause gekommen. (Vorhin, nicht erst jetzt!)

61,3 km habe ich auf dem Tacho. Das hatte ich lange nicht mehr. Sehr schön! War super gut, sh0rt! Danke.    

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (4. Juni 2008)

Jo hatte auch gut spaß, war ne echt lustige Runde!


----------



## sh0rt (6. Juni 2008)

Heute wer lustig?


----------



## ToolTime (6. Juni 2008)

Guten Tag allerseits,

da hier ja ne Menge von euch aus der Umgebung BS und Umland kommen ,

hätt ich mal ne Frage an euch ...

Wisst ihr wo man hier in Braunschweig oder Umland Bikes Tageweise mieten kann ???

Ich wollt meiner holden Maid das Biken bisl schmackhaft machen .

Gruß Markus


----------



## sh0rt (6. Juni 2008)

Hi,

gute Frage, im Fachhandel kann man Räder "testen" bzw. Probefahren. Ich weiss das z.B. das Radstudio im AtriumCenter(Kurt schuhmacher Str.) Magura-Testbikes mit den Magura-Teilen für testfahrten haben...warum fahrt ihr nicht mal hin und deine Freundin macht eine "Testfahrt"


----------



## ToolTime (6. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> "Testfahrt"



Das wäre "eine" Idee  

Ich glaube weniger das die ihr da nen Bike geben ,

als Newbie würden die eher Angst drum haben ob die das Bike in einem Stück wieder zurückbringt


----------



## ToolTime (6. Juni 2008)

Ich hab`s mal Spasses halber gemacht ....

Ne email ging ans Radstudio und die meinten das es an sich keinen Verleih gibt aber das sie wenn nur dann die Testbikes vermieten könnten.

Bin mal gespannt was draus wird  

Fazit: war auf jeden Fall nen Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (7. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Heute wer lustig?


Kommende Woche gern wieder. Allerdings werde ich wohl früher fahren, um zum 18-Uhr-Anpfiff zurück zu sein.  Donnerstag war ich übrigens im Harz!  



ToolTime schrieb:


> Ich hab`s mal Spasses halber gemacht ....
> 
> Ne email ging ans Radstudio und die meinten das es an sich keinen Verleih gibt aber das sie wenn nur dann die Testbikes vermieten könnten.
> 
> ...


Mein Tipp, bis ich las, dass Du ein RedBull hast, wäre gewesen, da zu fragen, wo Du Dein Rad gekauft hast. Tja. Da hat die Internet-Bestellerei mal einen Nachteil, gell? Denn genau das, was Du gerade willst, hatte ich bei meinem Radgeschäft mal bekommen. 

Grüße

Felix


----------



## ToolTime (7. Juni 2008)

feeelix schrieb:


> Tja. Da hat die Internet-Bestellerei mal einen Nachteil, gell? Felix



Da ist durchaus was dran , nur hab ich das Radl schon ein Paar Tage länger als das ich hier in BS wohne  und damals wars relativ nah dran .

Falls noch jemand nen guten Tipp hat wie ich an ein MietMTB komme ,
nur zu .

Mal Grüße aus Ostwestfalen da lasse


----------



## feeelix (7. Juni 2008)

ToolTime schrieb:


> ... Falls noch jemand nen guten Tipp hat wie ich an ein MietMTB komme ...


Ich meine, im oder beim Bikepark Hahnenklee kann man Räder mieten: bike-park-hahnenklee.de

Felix


----------



## ToolTime (7. Juni 2008)

Schick schick  

Klasse Info !!!

Wusst garnet das es dort sowas gibt (den Bikepark an sich  ) 

Ja dann ist mir fürs erste geholfen , DANKE Felix


----------



## sh0rt (8. Juni 2008)

Heute mit Kaibaa unterwegs gewesen war gut...aber nach 3 Tagen fahren waren die Beine bischn schwach. 

Ich will mit einem Kollegen am Di o. Mi ne Runde fahren...denke so 25km falls jemand am frühe Abend lust hat eine, denke relativ gemütliche Runde zu fahren...


----------



## kaibaa (9. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich will mit einem Kollegen am Di o. Mi ne Runde fahren...denke so 25km falls jemand am frühe Abend lust hat eine, denke relativ gemütliche Runde zu fahren...



Lust? - hier!!! 
Aber am Di muss ich arbeiten und am Mi wahrscheinlich auch!  

P.S.: War aber eine feine Runde am Sonntag! @home war dann auch schon das Frühstück fertig mit Kaffee und reichlich obst!!! -ein herrlicher Sonntag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (9. Juni 2008)

@tooltime:
ich weiß ja nicht, wie bergig Ihr (bzw. dein frauchen) es mögt, aber
hast du/ihr mal hier geschaut?:
http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/mtbverleih.htm


----------



## ToolTime (9. Juni 2008)

Ja man merkt das ihr hier aus der Gegend kommt .

Danke für diesen weiteren Tipp , so die Richtung Harz ist genau richtig ,

hatten uns den Harz schon als Zielgebiet ausgesucht .

Bin mal gespannt wie meine kleine da die ersten abstiege runter fährt  

Danke nochmal


----------



## feeelix (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich wette, es erkennt jemand hier diese Wurzel. 







Gruß

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (20. Juni 2008)

NIIIEEEEE im leben gesehen...*hust*

Fahrt schön, ich fahr nun zum Flughafen...bin ma ne Woche in Wien  bischn Arbeiten bischn Urlaub


----------



## ToolTime (20. Juni 2008)

feeelix schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wette, es erkennt jemand hier diese Wurzel.



Jch rate einfach mal drauf los .... Ich denke ja das die Wurzel zum Nussberg gehört.
Aber das das hinhaut  ist eher unwarscheinlich .


----------



## feeelix (20. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> NIIIEEEEE im leben gesehen...*hust*


Hehe.



ToolTime schrieb:


> Ich rate einfach mal drauf los .... Ich denke ja, dass die Wurzel zum Nußberg gehört.


Ganz falsch. Das ist im Elm.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## kaibaa (20. Juni 2008)

@ToolTime:
Dass der Nussberg recht unwahrscheinlich ist, ist richtig. ;-)

Interessant wäre noch der "kleine" Krater zur linken, der es schaffte, einem haltsuchenden Fuß den Boden vorzuenthalten... 
Somit taufe ich diese "Wurzel-Krater-Kombi" auf den Namen "Ollis Elmrolle"! 
An dieser Stelle: Schöne Grüße! :-*


----------



## ToolTime (20. Juni 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> "Ollis Elmrolle"!



Oha ein Insider , da halt ich mich lieber raus ,

aber lasst mal die Keule im Sack und erinnert den armen Kerl net zuuuu

oft an den kleinen Fehltritt .

"Jeder" kennt diese Situationen wo einem was bescheidenes widerfahren ist und alles egal ist und auch in Ordnung , solange es niemand gesehen hat .


----------



## kaibaa (21. Juni 2008)

@ToolTime:
Gibts denn etwas zu berichten, in Sachen Rent-a-Bike? 
- oder wie/ob deinem Herzblatt das MTB'en schmeckt? 
- oder schon im Harz oder so gefahren?

Wir könnten auch gerne mal eine gemeinsame Runde drehen...


----------



## feeelix (21. Juni 2008)

Für den Fall, dass ich morgen halbwegs fit bin, würde ich morgen gern noch zwei* Male über jene Wurzel fahren.

Bleibt also abzuwarten, wie der heutige Abend verläuft. 

Gruß

Felix

*) Hinweg in den Elm hinein und Rückweg aus dem Elm heraus, nicht dauern hin und her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToolTime (22. Juni 2008)

Moin *gäääääähhhhhn*

In Sachen "rent a bike".... bin ich mit euren Tipps darauf gestossen....
http://www.harz-vital.de/bikel.html

Und gestern wäre es auch schon dazu gekommen , wenn das Wörtchen WENN nicht wäre 
Die Maid musste kurzfristig doch arbeiten .
Mal sehn wann man das nachholen wird , aber das werden wir auf jeden Fall.
Der Typ klang ganz nett am Telefon und wäre auch nur mit uns beiden losgefahren .

Wann und wo würdet ihr heute losfahren ???
Tourdauer ???

Gruß von eurem NRW Ossi


----------



## kaibaa (23. Juni 2008)

Sorry, konnte dieses WE leider nicht. Hole gleich mein Radl vom Ritzel- und Kettenwechsel inkl kleine Inspektion ab.
Die gemeinsame Tour muss ich für meinen Teil auf "ab zweite Hälfte Juli" verschieben.

Meine nächste Tour starte ich am mittwoch (übermorgen), so gegen zehn!
Allerdings in Mittenwald. Dafür muss ich allerdings auch morgen Abend in den Nachtexpress klettern. 
Die Tour dauert dann ca 9 aktive Tage - 480km - 14000hm!
Bin mal gespannt, wann ich mich dafür das erste mal verfluche! ;-)


----------



## sh0rt (26. Juni 2008)

ja packts halt die geschichten aus... :/


----------



## feeelix (27. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> ja packts halt die geschichten aus... :/


Nicht böse sein! 

Ich wollte heute fahren, bin dann aber doch nicht. Nun würde ich gern morgen nach dem Frühstück fahren. Muss mal sehen, wann das ist. Vielleicht 11/12 Uhr in Hemkenrode?

Gruß

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (27. Juni 2008)

Lust hätte ich schon. Zeit ist eher das Problem, ich schreib morgen bis 10 rein obs klappt. Sollte ich mich weder auf dem Handy noch hier melden wirds wohl nix 

Wäre wenn eher am Nachmittag gefahren.


----------



## luitinto (28. Juni 2008)

Hi, bin ich der Neue.

Bin leider seit vorgestern verletzt nach einem ziemlich derben Sturz: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324081&page=4

Ich habe seit etwa 2 Monaten mein neues MTB(mein Fünftes) und hab mich bereits übel hingelegt und hoffe das Rad ist ok.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich im steilen Taunus über Schotterwege, wobei ich aber kein Extremedownhillbiken mache. Früher habe ich fast nur Langdistanz gemacht und fuhr nur MTBs mit Slicks, weshalb hügliges Gelände recht neu für mich ist. Allerdings habe ich eine recht gute Kondition, da ich vom Schwimmsport komme und auch mit dem Rad und Spinningbike intensives Intervaltraining mache. Ich mache auch zusätzlich anderes Training, wie funktionelles Krafttraining und Speedseilspringen, was übrigens auch ziemlich geil ist


----------



## sh0rt (28. Juni 2008)

Morgen wohl, wenns wetter okay ist  Morgens so um 10 denke ich...


----------



## feeelix (28. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Morgen wohl (...) so um 10 denke ich...


Bannig früh. Aus Erfahrung klappt das bei mir nicht. Falls doch, melde ich mich.

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (28. Juni 2008)

naja vielleicht auch nen stündchen Später...will nur nicht zu dolle in den Nachmittag reinrutschen...2 - 3 Stunden dann könnte man auch um 11 noch los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (29. Juni 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> naja vielleicht auch nen stündchen Später...will nur nicht zu dolle in den Nachmittag reinrutschen...2 - 3 Stunden dann könnte man auch um 11 noch los


Klappte, wie vorhergesagt, nicht.

Aber morgen oder Dienstag will/muss ich unbedingt.

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2008)

Dienstag klingt gut


----------



## feeelix (3. Juli 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Dienstag klingt gut


Und wie klingt Samstag?

Grüße

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (7. Juli 2008)

Fliege gleich wieder nach Hause  aus dem "schönen" Toulouse ^^ Also Dienstag oder eher Mitttwoch wäre cool? :O


----------



## feeelix (10. Juli 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Fliege gleich wieder nach Hause  aus dem "schönen" Toulouse ^^ Also Dienstag oder eher Mitttwoch wäre cool? :O


Hat nicht mehr geklappt.

Und nun bin ich gut 14 Tage weg.

Bis denn.

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (11. Juli 2008)

Ich ab Montag auch, also kein Stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibaa (12. Juli 2008)

Melde mich (gesund und fit) zurück!
(aus Bayern, Österreich, Süd-Tirol, Italien/Gardasee)

Das (mein) Versender-Bike hat ausfalllos und ohne Mucken alles überstanden.
Das Cannondale meines Kollegen hatte hier und da etwas Werkzeug nötig. 

Woas habts ihr denn hia füan wetta???
Und wo sind die Berge hin? ;-)

Kurz gesagt: Geil wars!!!!!!
Fazit: Dieses war mein erster Alpen-X - doch bestimmt nicht der letzte!


----------



## sh0rt (12. Juli 2008)

Super dich wieder im Land zu haben! 

Freue mich bald ma wieder ne Runde zu fahren und nen Reisebericht zu hören!


----------



## zer00 (12. Juli 2008)

Hi ich bin zer00 bin 32 Jahre jung, komme aus der Schweiz und bin per Zufall auf euer Forum gestossen.
Habe mich gerade mal im Wartezimmer Thread verewigt.

grz zer00


----------



## kaibaa (25. Juli 2008)

@shOrt:
Wie lange biste denn weg??? Müsstes bald wieder da sein, ober?
Habe jetzt auch die 290 Fotos meines Kollegen und meine 1374 sortiert! ;-)

Beim nächsten mal mach ich filme!
Brauche bald mal eine Helmkamera!!! 
Hat jemand ne Idee oder Empfehlung oder Abraten?


----------



## sh0rt (25. Juli 2008)

Hey Kaibaa,

ich war nur eine Woche ausser gefecht. Dauert aber wohl noch bis zum nächsten WE bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann. Bin bis zum 1.8. noch krankgeschrieben 

Aber danach wäre ich auf jedenfall wieder für ne Runde dabei...aber erstmal ne kleine zum einfahren.


----------



## kaibaa (25. Juli 2008)

ausser gefecht???
krankgeschrieben???

wasn los? keine äpfel gegessen? ;-)

Meine alpenkondition lässt auch schon wieder nach. :-(
eine kleine runde gekommen wir hin (ab august)! 

bis dahin: gute besserung!


----------



## Slinky (25. Juli 2008)

Heyho..
Ich heiße Alex bin 15 und komme aus Mainz.. also bis jetzt fahr ich noch mit nem handelsüblichen MountainBike (nix besonderes eigtl.) aber da ich so in den letzten Wochen oft bei uns an so nem Stuntpark vorbei gefahren bin und es mich sehr begeistert hat wollte ich mir jetz ein DirtBike zulegen. Um auch ma en paar Erfahrungen zusammeln hab ich mich halt ma hier im Forum angemeldet und bin eigtl schon ziemlich begeistert über die Größe und Vielfalt...

Ja soweit erstma..

Alex


----------



## sh0rt (4. August 2008)

AUGUST!  Ich denke ich versuche mal morgen, wenn das wetter es zulässt ne halbe stunde zu fahren...ma schauen ob es schon geht 

Dann gg Ende der Woche vielleicht ma wieder ne Runde durch den Wald ^^


----------



## kaibaa (26. August 2008)

verflixt!!!

entweder macht das wetter nicht mit, oder ich muss arbeiten, oder familiäre dinge stehen an...

muss unbedingt bald wieder fahren!!!!
(p.s.: heute nicht!  )

am sa steht ein umzug vom kollegen an.

komme mir sowas von faul vor!!!
wie wäre es mit einer kleinen tagestourplanung? demnächst! ;-)
evtl harz?


----------



## sh0rt (26. August 2008)

DAFÜR! 

Ich konnte gestern net, heute net weil arzt und kino, morgen net weil arzt...alle gemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (27. August 2008)

Morgen wenn es nicht katzen hunde oder rinder regnet! 

Habe mich mal beim Brocken Rocken auf die Warteliste setzten lassen, vielleicht wird im Oktober noch ein Platz frei *hoff*


----------



## kaibaa (28. August 2008)

Brocken Rocken?
Ich weiß nicht, ob mir das nicht zu viel Masse ist... hmmm!
Könnt aber gerade deshalb witzig sein.
Interessant find ich den Night-Ride dabei!
Lass uns mal vorher noch übern Brocken fliegen!!! ok?


----------



## sh0rt (28. August 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> Brocken Rocken?
> Ich weiß nicht, ob mir das nicht zu viel Masse ist... hmmm!
> Könnt aber gerade deshalb witzig sein.
> Interessant find ich den Night-Ride dabei!
> Lass uns mal vorher noch übern Brocken fliegen!!! ok?



gerne!

Wie siehts heute aus einmal durchn Wald? 2 Stündchen oder so? Ich will!


----------



## kaibaa (28. August 2008)

auch will!
werde ich aber noch mit diversen familiären "aspekten" klären!

wollte heute morgen schon mit dem radl zur arbeit, hab aber mal wieder verpennt!


btw: der Goetheweg (parallel zur Brockenbahn) wird gerade stück für stück zur 3 Meter breiten "Fußgängerzone" umgebaut.
http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/aktuell/nr209.htm


----------



## feeelix (28. August 2008)

Hallo Leute, vor allem sh0rt und kaibaa,

wollte mich mal wieder melden.

Weshalb ich mich seit einiger Zeit hier rarmache, ist, dass sich im Urlaub meine Freundin mit dem MTB-Virus infiziert hat. WAS WÜNSCHT MANN SICH MEHR? Und unser Hund hat sich auch infiziert. So fahre ich jetzt oft mit meiner Freundin. Mit oder ohne Hund. Gestern z. B. starteten wir um ca. 16 Uhr in Hemkenrode bei den beiden süßen Schafen (määäh) in Richtung Großer Tafelberg. Mehrmals ging es steil runter zum Dettumer Grund und steil wieder rauf (den "astigen" und auch den "grasigen" Weg) zum Weg nördlich vom Dettumer Grund. Und ordentlich durch Matsche.  Vor ein paar Tagen waren wir auch schon - ohne Hund - bis zum Reitlingscafé. Das steile Stück ist sie hinaufgekommen! Finde ich gut! 

Wenn Ihr irgendwo Hundtapsen seht - das waren wir.

Grüße!

Felix


----------



## kaibaa (28. August 2008)

*neidischbin*

meine Liebste radelt wenn dann nur mit ihrem Hollandrad und hundekorb vorne dran...
und nicht gerade die wege, die sich meineserachtens zu fahren lohnen. :-(

ShOrt und meine wenigkeit wollen heute evtl noch eine FA Runde starten.
Ist noch nicht 100%ig...


----------



## feeelix (28. August 2008)

kaibaa schrieb:


> ... ShOrt und meine wenigkeit wollen heute evtl noch eine FA Runde starten.
> Ist noch nicht 100%ig...


Uhrzeit? Vielleicht kann ich mit.

Felix


----------



## sh0rt (28. August 2008)

Uhrzeit sacht der Kaibaa ich bin ab 16:00 frei


----------



## kaibaa (28. August 2008)

hmmm... 15.30 Uhr Feierabend... hmmm... Baustellenumleitung... hmmm... Umziehen... könnte ca. 16.15 Uhr schaffen! gewohnte stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (28. August 2008)

Lass mal 16:30 vorher schaffe ich es nicht....dann aber bei dir and der Ecke....ich würde gerne Richtung "Gipfelkreuz" starten, aber das könnten wir dann dort behackstückeln 

Edit: Felix das is in Veltheim...ruf mich kurz an oder schreib hier dann erkläre ich wo genau ;P Falls du es schaffst...


----------



## kaibaa (28. August 2008)

Halb Fünf ist ok. ist auch entspannter!
Für diejenigen, die evtl... "bei dir an der Ecke" heißt: Veltheim/Ohe Ortsausgang richtung Lucklum, die letzte str. rechts (Harzblick).

evtl regenjacke einpacken - aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen! ;-)


----------



## feeelix (29. August 2008)

Hatte es nicht geschafft. Und nun bin ich erst mal wieder eine Woche weg.

Entweder klappt's dann mal, oder ...

Grüße

Felix


----------



## kaibaa (1. September 2008)

klappt schon noch!!!! ;-)


----------



## sh0rt (1. September 2008)

f*** a**** Grippe....


----------



## kaibaa (8. September 2008)

btw:
falls jemand noch nach einem last-minute-geburtstagsgeschenk für mich sucht... so ein Nerve AM (2009er) würde als kleine Aufmerksamkeit schon ok sein! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (8. September 2008)

Ich hätte auch in wenigen Tagen  Ich nehm auch eins oder nen paar schöne Laufräder. Danke 

Grippe am abklingen! 2 Tage dann gehts wieder aufn Esel!


----------



## Edith L. (31. Oktober 2008)

Vllt hat einer Lust drauf! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5261911&postcount=865


----------

